

My Teespring Experiment - Ataub24
http://alexstechthoughts.com/post/66681764973/my-teespring-experiment

======
cbhl
I'm slightly disappointed that you chose a vendor that doesn't accept bitcoin.

~~~
Ataub24
:(

I know- sort of ruins it but teespring is the only company that works like
this (ie you don't have to buy a set amount and sizes before).

